# Unser Partner Zebco hat neue Besitzer



## Anglerboard-Team (4. März 2002)

Hier die offizielle Presseerklärung zum Verkauf von Zebco:

Management kauft ZEBCO Europa von der Brunswick Corporation 

1. MÄRZ 2002 - Die neue gegründete Firma Zebco Sports Europe Ltd. hat die europäischen Zebco-Aktivitäten des amerikanischen Brunswick-Konzerns erworben. Über die genauen Verkaufsbedingungen wurde Stillschweigen vereinbart. Bereits im vergangenen Sommer hatte Brunswick seine nordamerikanische Angelgeräteunternehmung Zebco Sports USA verkauft.
Peter Delwes und Dr. Pat Byrne, die beide schon zuvor zum Management der Zebco-Unternehmungen von Brunswick in Europa gehörten, stehen an der Spitze von Zebco Sports Europe.
Beide kennen die Produktsortimente der von Zebco Sports Europe vertretenen Marken, die sie mit dem Kauf übernommen haben, bis ins Detail. Sie waren vor dem Kauf viele Jahre für die Brunswick Corporation in leitenden Management-Positionen tätig. Byrne war Geschäftsführer für Zebco Sports in England, während Delwes sowohl die Geschäftsführung in Deutschland als auch die Position des General Managers für die gesamten europäischen Zebco-Aktivitäten inne hatte.
Delwes, geschäftsführender Gesellschafter, sagte: “Sowohl Pat als auch ich waren von der Chance fasziniert, Zebco Sports Europe gründen und die Position als eines der führenden, unabhängigen Angelgeräteunternehmungen in Europa ausbauen zu können. Wir übernehmen ein sorgfältig getestetes, tausendfach bewährtes Programm an Produkten, das am Markt einen hervorragenden Ruf genießt. Daneben steht uns ein erstklassiges Management zur Seite, mit dem schon in den vergangenen Jahren mit grossem Erfolg zusammen gearbeitet haben.
Wir sind davon überzeugt, dass wir mit unserem Warensortiment, den modernen Technologien in unserem Unternehmen, dem europäischen Zentrallager und der optimierten Logistik extrem effektiv am Markt agieren werden. Eine große Chance für all diejenigen, die in diesem Unternehmen eingebunden sind. Wir sehen der Herausforderung mit großem Optimismus entgegen.”


Tostedt, 1. März 2002


----------



## FFT_Webmaster (4. März 2002)

*Na Klasse*

Moin,
warum haben Sie nicht DAM gekauft, bzw. gerettet  :c


----------

